# Fuel Filter Life Monitor



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Yesterday I had an interesting thing happen and I wanted to share. To set the stage, I drive at least 110 miles round trip daily for work and the drive is mostly highway. I am very particular about the maintenance on my CTD. I have been noticing my CTD seems to not be as responsive as it used to be (129K miles). So I started doing the basics and really could not find much wrong. So I looked back at when was the last time I replaced my fuel filter. It was 31K miles ago. I looked at the fuel filter life monitor and the data states it had 26% left. I referenced my CTD owners manual and it stated the filter is due for service every 30K miles. So needless to say I needed a fuel filter. I replaced the fuel filter and it is like I have a brand new car. The filter was pretty dirty and the insides of the filter looked like they were being sucked inside out. I suspect I just avoided a possible costly repair. From this point forward, I will be servicing the fuel filter every 25K miles or less depending on how the next filter looks. I try to buy my fuel at the same Shell station, however, We took the CTD on a 2K road trip this summer. There is no way to know what quality of fuel you are getting. The best advice is to buy fuel from a busy station to insure the fuel is as fresh as possible. 

Word to the wise, check your mileage and double check it against the maintenance records. These systems sometimes do not work exactly as they were intended to. Happy Monday!


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Interesting...I just flipped 100k on mine and replaced the fuel filter since I had to drop my tank for an issue relating to the fuel gauge. When I pulled the old filter I remember thinking it didn't look so great and that I was happy to replace it. All the while I do believe the DIC was showing exactly 26% life as well. Maybe I'll start changing it at 30% and see if that helps. On my Detroit diesel and Duramax's I replace them at every other oil change or a max of 20k miles, but 15k seems best on those trucks for me due to their crazy pumps. This is my first "passenger vehicle diesel", so I'm not sure with it, or even what kind of pumps are used on them.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Lugnut said:


> Yesterday I had an interesting thing happen and I wanted to share. To set the stage, I drive at least 110 miles round trip daily for work and the drive is mostly highway. I am very particular about the maintenance on my CTD. I have been noticing my CTD seems to not be as responsive as it used to be (129K miles). So I started doing the basics and really could not find much wrong. So I looked back at when was the last time I replaced my fuel filter. It was 31K miles ago. I looked at the fuel filter life monitor and the data states it had 26% left. I referenced my CTD owners manual and it stated the filter is due for service every 30K miles. So needless to say I needed a fuel filter. I replaced the fuel filter and it is like I have a brand new car. The filter was pretty dirty and the insides of the filter looked like they were being sucked inside out. I suspect I just avoided a possible costly repair. From this point forward, I will be servicing the fuel filter every 25K miles or less depending on how the next filter looks. I try to buy my fuel at the same Shell station, however, We took the CTD on a 2K road trip this summer. There is no way to know what quality of fuel you are getting. The best advice is to buy fuel from a busy station to insure the fuel is as fresh as possible.
> 
> Word to the wise, check your mileage and double check it against the maintenance records. These systems sometimes do not work exactly as they were intended to. Happy Monday!


I'm pretty sure the fuel filter replacement interval is every 1000 gallons of fuel, which would be 30k at 30 mpg. My first one went over 42K miles. Good info to have. 'm sure more often is better. I'm at 4% now, but haven't noticed any running issues. I have the filter, but haven't got to it yet. Thanks for the info.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

it tracks fuel usage, has no abilitly to gauge the 'quality' of the filter left

the 2 changes ive done, ive gone ~5000 miles past 0%, can tell zero difference after changing filter


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> it tracks fuel usage, has no abilitly to gauge the 'quality' of the filter left
> 
> the 2 changes ive done, ive gone ~5000 miles past 0%, can tell zero difference after changing filter


Both times I've pulled the fuel filter out, first change at 37k miles, second change at 73k miles, the filter has barely been dirty at all. Never noticed any kind of difference in the performance afterwards.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I've been through a few and have never noticed any difference post filter change.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

You should consider switching sources of fuel if its that bad. I change mine every 2 years, as the book says 2 years or 30,000 miles.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

my filter warning just came on at 34k miles. have to set an appt to have it done.


----------

